# Washington, D.C OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

All the wanted to do is just show the officers his new airsoft gun, and they had and go and shoot him... SMH






Washington, D.C. — Agents from the Metropolitan Police Department’s (MPD) Internal Affairs Bureau are investigating an officer involved shooting that occurred on Tuesday, August 31, 2021, in the 1400 block of V Street, Northwest. At approximately 6:55 pm, uniformed patrol officers from the Third District were dispatched to the 1400 block of V Street, Northwest, for the report of a male subject armed with a gun. Officers were directed to an apartment where they made contact with the male subject. After the male subject emerged from within the apartment, officers engaged the male subject in conversation, attempting to deescalate the situation. The male subject re-entered the apartment and closed the door, before once again briefly emerging to verbally engage the officers, and again closing the door. The male subject emerged a third time from the apartment, brandishing an apparent rifle-style weapon. The male subject pointed the weapon in the direction of officers. In response, one officer discharged their firearm, striking the male subject. Officers immediately began immediate lifesaving efforts. DC Fire and Emergency Medical Services responded to the scene and transported the male subject to a local area hospital where, after all life-saving efforts failed, the individual was pronounced dead. The decedent has been identified as 34 year-old George Watson, of Northwest, DC. The MPD members involved have been placed on administrative leave, pursuant to MPD policy. Body worn camera footage from this incident is currently under review.


----------

